# General > AquaTalk >  Where to find Boraras maculatus or B. brigittae?

## illumnae

Looking for a small school (5-6) to act as dithers for my new apisto tank. Anyone know which LFS has stock currently, or have any recommendations for other suitable dithers? =) Preferable LFS location is in the central/west district

----------


## Quixotic

Won't there be a possibility that they could end up as snacks for apistos? Milage may vary though.

----------


## illumnae

keeping a pair of juveniles so they're pretty safe i think =) i have pencilfish as dithers in my other apisto tank...but they don't really seem to be surface dwellers as i was told, so was looking out for other better dithers and was recommended boraras

----------


## Quixotic

C328 has _B. brigittae_ in stock as of last week.

----------


## illumnae

cool thanks =) i'll drop by tonight or tomorrow

----------


## illumnae

just got back from c328...they indeed have B. brigittae, but having never seen them before i was shocked at their size haha =) the length was as i expected, but it was so skinny! are they supposed to look like ikan bilis, or will they fill out in time?

----------


## ranmasatome

they are skinny-shaped..but not neccessarily skinny... dont know if you know what i mean..

----------


## illumnae

skinny shaped as in streamlined like say danios or the smaller neon/cardinal tetras? if that's the way they're proportioned it's ok...i was just abit disturbed to see them look like toothpicks literally...i could hardly even make out the patterns on their body

----------


## ranmasatome

ya.. then thats skinny... no good leh..
i can't remember if seaview had them...hmm... was too busy with other fishes..

----------


## nys

Seaview temporary out of stock... :Sad:  

I just went there 2 days ago to look for brigittae... :Huh?:  

According to the staff, new stock likely to be in next week... :Smile:

----------


## illumnae

shucks i'm trying to get them this week before i release my apistos in...i'm rather reluctant to get the c328 ones as they really look starved...maybe i'll call up wu hu and see if ben brought any in

----------


## valice

Biotope don't have already ar?

----------


## illumnae

just smsed thio asking him, awaiting his reply =)

----------


## illumnae

biotope will only have stock in this weekend...looks like i can't put my dithers in first to confirm the tank is fish safe before i collect the apistos =\

----------


## ranmasatome

why dont you just buy something else.. i mean if is just to test water.. if the water is okay.. then take out and replace when these come in?

----------


## illumnae

it's to act as dithers when the apistos come in too =)

----------


## illumnae

will be unable to make it for biotope's shipment later today, and polyart happened to get a batch of brigittae in yesterday which i saw today when i went to look at plants, so i got myself some from there instead. anyone interested both biotope and polyart will have it today =)

----------


## nys

I went to biotope today. It was closed from 12-7pm. Likewise for tomorrow and monday. May I know what is the operating hours for biotope?

Btw, what is the price for B.brigittae in polyart?

----------


## illumnae

biotope closed from 12-7? thank goodness i got my brigittae from polyart then! thio told me they'd open at 2 and the stock should arrive by 3

they don't seem to be top level schoolers like they have been described as though haha...they're staying near the bottom and individually...bought 8 pieces do i need 10-12?

nys i'll pm you prices

edit: oops you can't take pms yet haha...quickly chalk up a couple more posts so i can pm you  :Wink:

----------


## nys

Hi, perhaps could you email to [email protected]?  :Wink:

----------


## nys

Bought 25 B.brigittae and 25 B.merah from Ecoculture today. So far so good, no casualty during transportation (I using a motorbike).  :Grin:

----------


## jwuog

Ecoculture also has _Sundandanio axelrodi_, beautiful specimen.

I am going to get more!

----------


## illumnae

polyart, eco both carrying at the moment. biotope will have new stock in on tuesday, and i've heard seaview will have new stock in next week too

----------


## EvolutionZ

hi guys, just went to polyart today.. they have stock for b.brigittae.. but not alot.. very small fish IMO..

----------


## illumnae

polyart has brigittae and maculatus in at the moment, c328 has merah...brigittae in polyart should be running out soon as stock has been in a week.

----------


## nys

Im curious...  :Huh?:  

Both B.brigittae & B.urophthalmoides are quite similar (only slight different in body shape and perhaps colour), seem like no one interested in B.urophthalmoides.

----------


## Quixotic

I'm a _B. urophthalmoides_ person!  :Wink:

----------


## illumnae

i like my B.brigittae alot =) nice and vivid red!

----------


## luenny

Wah illumnae,
You've been buying lots of fishes recently. I was thinking of going to your place to see your setup with Richard one of these days but then again, maybe I should stay away for a while more first. At least until the apisto craze is over so that I don't get tempted.  :Grin:  

Think your tanks should be nice with so many schooling fishes. Pictures man pictures. Hahaha!!

- Luenny

----------


## illumnae

hey luenny want to come down tomorrow morning? richard's coming to take pictures  :Wink: 

haha and i haven't been buying THAT many fishes, just set up 2 new apisto tanks in the last month and a half that's all  :Angel:  the boraras were just dithers for my 2nd pair...polyart sneaked a B.merah into my group of B.brigittae so i had to go buy a few B.merahs from C328 to keep the poor guy company

----------


## luenny

I'll check with Richard and see when he's going. Hahaha ... you have to buy B.merahs to keep the poor guy company. That's a good one. Wonder if I can tell my wife the same thing and see if she lets me buy some new fishes or not.  :Grin:

----------


## nys

B.brigittae is more reddish than B.merah. On the other hand, B.merah is less common.

----------

